

Paper Boy for News.me — Download Your News in the Background When You Leave Home - jrlevine
http://blog.news.me/post/21643399885/introducing-paper-boy-automatically-download-your-news

======
jrlevine
So the short story is that we're using geofencing to download news content in
the background when you leave your preset "Home" location. Super useful for
subway commuters. Kudos to @tolar, iOS developer and subway rider
extraordinaire for coming up with it and building it in a weekend.

------
jalada
I'm guessing this, like other geofencing activities, is heavy on battery? Does
it only trigger once a day (in the morning or whatever) and then stop checking
your location?

Maybe I should just download it and try it...

~~~
jrlevine
I've been using it for the last few weeks and it's really not bad. Eager to
hear your experience with it — jake [at] news.me

------
creativityhurts
It would be nice if it let you set your office as well so it downloads the
latest news when you're coming back home.

~~~
jrlevine
Cool idea. For now we just support one location, but you can make that
location whatever you want (home, office, etc.)

~~~
d0vs
I second creativityhurts; You should really implement this feature, guys.

